# Budgies won't perch on hand anymore



## Auston

So it's been about a month since we got Auston & Coco and after some initial success in getting them to perch on our hands and eat millet, they don't want to do so anymore. We've been pretty consistent trying to train them so I'm not sure where things went wrong. We did go away for 2 nights and got our sister in law to change their food and water each day , and that's the only time we were away. 

They HAVE bonded very well with each other. So well in fact they seem inseparable. Always perching together, preening each other and generally playing around. 

Any ideas on how we can proceed? I keep my hand in the cage for 10 minutes at a time. They seem to think about it, fluff up a bit but then never come to my hand. I don't know what else to try.


----------



## Jonah

Michael what you are describing is normal. They are still fearfull and maybe disinterested in the human hand, after all they have each other which they prefer anyway. Taming and bonding with two bird's is tough, but can be done with a lot of time and patience. Don't get frustrated, and don't try to force the issue as it will only make them more fearful. Millet can be a big help as you have already learned, and seperate solo training/bonding session's can also help but you need more stable groundwork first. Lot of good info here on this very subject. Do some serious reading and don't hesitate to ask question's.... :001_smile:


----------



## FaeryBee

*Jonah is absolutely correct.
In order to bond with two budgies, it will take more time and patience. 
In essence, you have to entice them to want you to be part of their flock.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-gen...ship-differences-dynamics-between-flocks.html

I'd suggest that you spend time with each of the budgies individually.

Take a look at these links:

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/237105-using-positive-reinforcement-training.html

http://talkbudgies.com/taming-bonding/265337-basics-clicker-training.html*


----------



## Auston

How do I spend time with each individually if I can't get them to trust me and come out of the cage. I don't want to try and grab one that would make things worse.


----------



## FaeryBee

*At this point you'll simply have to go back to step one and work on building their trust.
Remember that sitting and talking, singing and reading to them will help them get used to your presence.

Rest your hand inside the cage, palm up with a bit of millet in your hand. Let the budgies come to you. Don't move your hand toward them. Simply let them get used to the idea they can get on your hand and eat and not be moved, forced to come out of the cage, etc.
After they begin to trust you, then you can
begin working on taming and bonding.

If you have a small bird-proof room, you can allow the budgies to have out-of-cage time even if they are not yet hand tamed. This should be done only when you have the time to spend in the room with them and there is no rush to get them back in their cage.

I have untamed budgies that go back in their cage because I've used positive reinforcement training to teach them they will get a reward when they do so.

Initially, when I was ready for them to go back in the cage I would first dim the lights and pull down the shades in the room. If the radio or TV was on, I turned it off.

Then I would stand by their cage and ringing the bell on one of their toys while telling them, "It's time to go in your cage now!"

Once they went back into the cage, they were given a small bit of millet.

This method worked well and they now go in the cage when asked to do so without the lights being dimmed or the blinds lowered and the TV or radio can stay on.

Getting the millet reward is the best part of "going back home"*


----------

